# 53mm tamper for the "54mm" basket



## fede_luppi

I have just received my 53mm tamper. It feels great, and I would recommend everyone to upgrade asap. The fit is the same as with the original cheap tamper. 54mm would be too big. 53.5 might work, but these are hard to find. This is the way to go.

The next step is finding a naked pf


----------



## cocobean

Where did you buy it ?


----------



## fede_luppi

This is a "made by knock" tamper. These are no longer available on the website. I asked Peter by email and he told me he is not planning on making more 53mm tampers. Fortunately, after a week he emailed me back and told me he found one 53mm base. Bellabarista has a Motta 53mm


----------



## MarkT

I bought one from Amazon it's a 53 mm one. Not make by knock it's Motta

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Motta-tamper-stainless-steel-wooden-handle/dp/B009TO5PSK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452300205&sr=8-1&keywords=53+mm+tamper

Probably not the best one for it but it works. lol.


----------



## R6GYY

I've just received my 53mm flat Espro tamper (from HasBean) and it fits a treat.


----------



## tdfg7583

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but what is it that people didn't like about the Sage tamper. Presumably that's also a 53mm for a good fit?


----------



## Grimy

Just got myself a motta tamper from amazon for £20 delivered







big improvement on the sage intergrated one that's uncomfortable to hold and awquard to use. The motta is nice and heavy and a pleasure to use. For £20 it's a no brainier. Matches my machine too

































No idea why the forum rotates the photos? You get the idea ?


----------



## Fleeds

Just ordered the same one from amazon along with some scales. Hopefully the cheapest upgrade to my coffee that I can make.


----------

